# history of sentra race car



## Denis Wiz (Jan 25, 2004)

Greetings group,
I have aqruired a 1987 Nissan Sentra #87, that was built by Nissan Motorsports, and raced in the Firestone /Firehawk series by Ron Johnson, and Bob Speakman. From what I have been able to learn about this car is that is one of two built by Nissan for that series. I would like to learn more about the history of this car, including where it raced, and position it finnished in. Would anyone know as to where I could find out more details about this vehicle?

Thanks 
Denis


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

First off, Welcome to the Forums! 

My suggestion to you is to PM Mike K: his screen name on here is *morepower2*. He has lots of Nissan knowledge and might be able to shed some light. If he doesn't know he may know someone that does. Also, look up the car on Google... you can probably find some historical data from the web. Hope this helps.


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

Can you post some pics(especially engine), or you can email your pics to me and i can post them for you!


----------



## Denis Wiz (Jan 25, 2004)

*Sentra race car*



minute rice sentra said:


> Can you post some pics(especially engine), or you can email your pics to me and i can post them for you!


I presently have the car stored in a small garage on our property, so current pics will be hard to send until the snow melts and I can get it out. The car is pictured on page 65 of the 1993 Nissan motorsports parts catalog. I had now idea when I aquired the car that it was that car until one day I cleaned it up and saw the shadow of the #87 on the doors. As for the engine, It looks like a regular E15. But I have a NISMO tune up manual with it that has the handwritten machining specs of the engine. Also in the glove box were corner weight charts stamped confidential. 
Just a note here, this car was never registered or driven on the street. It was built by Nissan to race in series.

Denis


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

That's just awesome. I hope you can find more info on that car, sounds like a great discovery!


----------

